# ID3 beim iPod



## chuvak (18. März 2007)

Wenn ich eine MP3 habe, bei der im ID3-Tag als Titel "ABC", beim Interpret "DEF" steht und die Datei selbst "GHI" heißt". Was wird dann beim iPod angezeigt?


----------

